# Netatalk 2.2.3 won't work with Lion 10.7.4 Time Machine



## DEMandell (Sep 11, 2012)

Greetings,

I have a file server running FreeBSD 8.1, and I just updated ports and rebuilt netatalk at version 2.2.3, and although it works fine for regular file access to my MacBook Pro running Lion 10.7.4, Time Machine still complains about the network backup disk not supporting the required AFP features.  But that's why I upgraded to netatalk 2.2.3!!!

I've been Googling for hours and trying everything I could find, but nothing makes any difference. Unlike many others who posted netatalk problems, only Time Machine won't work for me-- other access is fine.

Suggestions?

Thanks,
--Douglas Mandell


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2012)

Two things to check:

1. did you put an empty file .com.apple.timemachine.supported at the root of the backup volume?

2. did you specify options:tm for the backup volume in /usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.default?


----------



## DEMandell (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for responding.

This is a volume that I have been using successfully for quite some time with Time Machine from machines running Snow Leopard, and it does already have .com.apple.timemachine.supported in its root.  I didn't have options:tm in the AppleVolumes.default file, but adding it (and restarting netatalk) didn't make any difference.  Plus, machines running Snow Leopard are continuing to do back-ups successfully with Time Machine on this server-- only the machine that I (foolishly) installed Lion on won't work!

Any more ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

DEMandell said:
			
		

> I have a file server running FreeBSD 8.1


Update your system, 8.1 went End-of-Life in July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## franklahm (Sep 11, 2012)

Rtm!
AppleVolumes.default


----------



## DEMandell (Sep 11, 2012)

SirDice,

Upgrading the server is definitely on my list, but I had to deploy a Lion machine right away on the network and wanted to try something that I _thought_ would be quicker and easier!

I did recently install a 9.0-based file server at a different location and it is working well with all of the Macs, Lion included.

If I am going to upgrade this server, though, is it worth waiting until 9.1 is out later this month?

Thanks.

----

franklahm,

I DID read the manual AND search the net extensively before I posted this question.  This was a working installation that I upgraded to attempt to get it to work with Time Machine on Lion.  It still works with Time Machine on Snow Leopard and normal file sharing with Lion.  The specific error from Time Machine on Lion relates to capabilities of the AFP server that were addressed in netatalk 2.2 (implementation of AFP 3.3). It is not obvious why it isn't working with Lion.  If there is a specific configuration option needed in the AppleVolumes.default file to support Lion, then I would appreciate your help.  Merely directing me to the manual page (which contains no referenced to Lion or OS X 10.7) is not helpful.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

DEMandell said:
			
		

> If I am going to upgrade this server, though, is it worth waiting until 9.1 is out later this month?


It's probably going to take a little longer. I'd go for 9.0 now (to replace the EoL 8.2) and upgrade it to 9.1 when it does get released. Updating a minor version should be a piece of cake.


----------



## DEMandell (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I upgraded the server in question to FreeBSD 9.0 (actually, did a fresh install on a different disk, then symlinked the old data on the RAID over into the new tree) and everything is working fine.  I guess there is some little thing in 8.1 that prevents even the most recent version of netatalk from working correctly. And all I was trying to do was buy a little time before having to do the system upgrade!  Oh, well, ya learn something new every day.

Thanks,
--Douglas Mandell


----------

